# Controladora para motor brushless



## pedroal (Abr 6, 2016)

hola gente del foro,estoy armando una placa para controlar un motor brushless de moto , con un mc33035 ,alguna experiencia me pueden transmitir?
el motor funciona con 60vcc los mosfet del puente son los 75nf75 80v80a el motor es trifasico con 3 sensores hall y mi duda es el integrado o los integrados que necesito para disparar los mosfet podran ser ir2103? habra algun circuito funcionando que puedan proporcionar?
gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 6, 2016)

pedroal dijo:


> hola gente del foro,estoy armando una placa para controlar un motor brushless de moto , con un mc33035 ,alguna experiencia me pueden transmitir?
> el motor funciona con 60vcc los mosfet del puente son los 75nf75 80v80a el motor es trifasico con 3 sensores hall y mi duda es el integrado o los integrados que necesito para disparar los mosfet podran ser ir2103? habra algun circuito funcionando que puedan proporcionar?
> gracias



Hola...Los que conozco, tienen  un micro-controlador que se encarga de manjar todo(entradas/salidas) y con 3 o 4 transistores comunes por cada rama disparan/apagan los mosfet.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jesus torres (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola ricbevi* , *tienes el diagrama completo ya que tengo un controlador parecido en reparación y no tengo el diagrama.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 20, 2020)

De las experiencias que tengo con los productos de la empresa Trinamic para los motores de paso, esperaría lo mismo para motores BLDC. A mi me gustan los módulos porque permiten estudiar en detalle las funcionalidades de control y, como en mi caso los uso para no meterme en el diseño de una placa. Aquí el enlace a los módulos de la empresa Trinamic.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 21, 2020)

jesus torres dijo:


> Hola ricbevi* , *tienes el diagrama completo ya que tengo un controlador parecido en reparación y no tengo el diagrama.



Es este que se encuentra aquí .



Saludos.

Ric.


----------

